# Technical Glitches



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Hi admin wizards... please help

I don't seem to be able to post quick replies, I have to go to 'more options' to be able to reply to threads. This is for mobile and desktop browsing. There is just a huge empty block where the text box used to be. Started this afternoon.


Also and this happened after the last layout upgrade a few weeks ago, I can't change the thread display count as it's hidden by the search. This is only for mobile browsing


@Gizmo... please help


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/14)

Please refresh the page and try again


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

@Gizmo is trying to fix the cut and paste and special characters issue.

Thansk for the feedback!


----------



## ShaneW (18/6/14)

Awesome, yes the quick reply is now working again. Shot dude


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

ok, browser restart seemed to fix the missing reply box.... using Chrome on pc


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> ok, browser restart seemed to fix the missing reply box.... using Chrome on pc


 
And Quote working like gangbusters again! 

@Gizmo is on fire!


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Testing cut and paste!

You recently transferred funds via PayFast for the following transaction:
Recipient Vape King
Recipient Payment ID 1715
Item Name _text_payfast_item_name - 1715
Item Description Total product cost
Amount R 2,888.40
* Note: The charge will appear on your card statement as "PAYFAST".


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/6/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Testing cut and paste!
> 
> You recently transferred funds via PayFast for the following transaction:
> Recipient Vape King
> ...


 
Whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Good one @Gizmo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (18/6/14)

Will one of the admins please correct my DoB on my profile? 
Tapatalk decided I was born on some odd date. 
Correct one is 28 July 83.


----------



## Gizmo (18/6/14)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

FYI - I've still got the old setup with the colored icons/buttons with Chrome on my iPad


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> FYI - I've still got the old setup with the colored icons/buttons with Chrome on my iPad


Get a new ipad.........just joking. Sorry I know nothing of these technical matters, but maybe refresh of restart your browser?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Get a new ipad.........just joking. Sorry I know nothing of these technical matters, but maybe refresh of restart your browser?


Nah I'm cool, it will happen when it happens

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/14)

@Gizmo, fantastic work here on the forum issues
Well done!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gert_Koen (1/3/15)

Hi all!
I uninstalled Tapatalk and reinstalled but now the app says U must contact forum admin as I can't post anything..Please help?


----------



## Gert_Koen (1/3/15)

Gizmo said:


> Done


Hi @Gizmo
Can you help me.
After reinstalling Tapatalk app for Android it says I must contact admin and in my profile it says awaiting confirmation e-mail.
Thanks.


----------

